# Springfield College Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Officer*
Springfield College 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/21/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Job Description:*
Springfield College invites applications for a Campus Safety Officer CSO) positon. The CSO regularly performs foot patrols of the college campus and are responsible for the security of all academic buildings.
*Overview:*
The Springfield College Department of Public Safety is a full-service police agency that serves the College Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. Under general direction of a Sergeant the Community Service Officers (CSO's), assists personnel with Parking Services and they help to maintain a safe and secure campus.
*Duties and Responsibilities: *
CSO's must regularly perform foot patrols of the college campus and they are responsible for the security of all academic buildings. Secures buildings and gated college properties.
Alerts the Public Safety Officers to safety issues that might arise on campus.
CSO's stationed in residential halls must work closely with Residence Life Staff, ensuring the building they are assigned is safe and operational.
Notifies appropriate authorities of security and safety problems in the buildings.
Respond to assist with lock-outs as well as assist with the parking enforcement on campus.
Utilizes radio communications to update the Dispatch Center and Public Safety Staff with any relevant happenings on Campus.
Routinely use assigned radio to communicate with others in the Department of Public Safety.
Inspect, observe and report possible safety or crime hazards.
Must be able to take immediate action to address the issue or communicate their findings with supervisors.
Perform routine checks of all call boxes, lighting, door locks/security mechanisms.
Assess Environmental Design safety risks i.e. overgrown brush/foliage, poor lighting, inadequate fencing.
Participate in cross training in the Dispatch Center to bolster understanding and communication with the Public Safety Patrol Staff. This will provide upward mobility to a potential Dispatching position, which could streamline the candidate to an officer spot if interested.
*Position Type:* Full Time Regular

*Appointment Months Per Year:* 12 month

*Posted Date:* Jun 20, 2022

*Requirements:
Requirements and Qualifications:*
High School diploma or equivalent required with one year of experience preferred; Associate's or vocational/ technical school degree in Criminal Justice preferred.
*Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:*
Must be able to read, write and speak English.
Good communication skills and be customer service oriented.
Must be assertive and able to resolve conflict.
Must be able to read and understand the policies and procedures in place.
Basic level of proficiency with Microsoft Office Excel and Word.
Strong interpersonal and communication skills and the ability to work effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community.
Must be able to stand and walk for prolonged periods of time.
_*This position has been designated as forward facing and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status, or an attestation to the same effect, will be required. Individuals may seek ADA accommodations or a religious exemption, upon request with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival.*_
*At Springfield College, we offer competitive and generous benefit options for employees and their families.*
Tuition benefits for employees and dependents
Tuition exchange program for dependents
Generous paid time off benefits
Paid Sick Leave Benefits
403(b) retirement plan (TIAA) with a generous college match
Medical, Dental and Vision plan(s)
Health Reimbursement Arrangement (HRA)
Flexible Spending Accounts (health care expenses and dependent care)
Life and accident insurance plans
Long-term disability
Optional voluntary benefits
Employee Assistance Program (EAP)
Wellness benefits and programs
Free use of our state-of-the-art Wellness Center
Discounts on campus and with local businesses
*Springfield College is committed to enhancing diversity and equity in education and employment. To that end, the College welcomes candidates from all backgrounds and lived experiences, who will contribute to a culture of inclusion and respect. For more information about Springfield College's position on diversity and inclusion, please visit our Office of Inclusion and Community Engagement.*


----------

